
News from the Front (2007) - staunch
http://www.paulgraham.com/colleges.html
======
ggm
When asked what they most regret, old people consistently say they regret not
having more experiences and following their heart. Maybe for some people that
experience is wrapped up in university but I bet for a lot of people it's not.

I don't regret going to university but I regret not being more open to the
alternatives which exist, existed.

